# Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...



## Metallice-Fanatiker (26. September 2009)

*Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

Auf dem Bildschirm Zocken...Geht das?

Ich möchte ein Notebook haben bis so 600€
Der muss nicht Superstark sein aber ein gutes P/L verhältnis haben.

Display soll so groß wie möglich sein und am besten HD-Ready oder Full-HD aber ich glaube kaum das ich für so wenig geld das bekommen könnte aber mal sehen...
HDMI eingang MUSS sein.


----------



## Deadhunter (26. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

hey ho. 

hmm gute frage ob das geht, sollte aber schon. 

was hast du dir den an leistung bzw. welche Anforderungen sollte das Notebook haben?

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## Metallica-Fanatiker (26. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

http://www.acer.de/acer/productv.do...ctx1g.c2att92=80&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=2408765586

Hab jetzt den gefunden und finde der ist gut.
HDMI eingang MIT HDCP!
Also mehr als geeignet


----------



## Deadhunter (26. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

hmm ist aber echt sehr schwer, dein buget ist echt sehr gering für ein Notebook mit möglichst großem display.

habe hier mal eine seite, wo du nach den Passenden Modellen suchen kannst.

Notebookcheck: Notebook-Suche

ich habe bei der suche 17" und 600euro eingegeben.

dabei habe ich das, Dell Inspiron 1750 Notebook gesichtet. 

sieht nicht schlecht aus und hat auch ne gute bewärtung. 

leider hat es keine HDMI eingang 

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## midnight (26. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*



Metallica-Fanatiker schrieb:


> HDMI eingang MIT HDCP!



Wo steht denn da was von Eingang? Die Dinger haben meist nur nen Ausgang.

Kauf dir doch einfach nen Bildschirm? Oder vielleicht nen billigen Beamer? Wenn man weit genug weg sitzt fällt die kleine Auflösung nicht gleich auf 

so far


----------



## Deadhunter (26. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

1x HDMI™ Anschluß mit HDCP Support 

das passt schon.


----------



## midnight (26. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*



Deadhunter schrieb:


> 1x HDMI™ Anschluß mit HDCP Support
> 
> das passt schon.



Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Das glaube ich erst, wenn ichs gesehen hab. Mir wäre neu, dass das in beide Richtungen funktioniert.

so far


----------



## lorenco (27. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

also ein notebook mit grafikeingang habe ich noch nie gesehen.
und meines wisssens nach gibt es das auch nicht.
ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum sich einer einen lappi kaufen möchte um darauf dann ps3 zu daddeln.
ich würde mir für 600 schleifen einen hd lcd fernseher kaufen und gut ist.
auserdem bekommt mann für das geld auch schon gute hd beamer.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*



lorenco schrieb:


> ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum sich einer einen lappi kaufen möchte um darauf dann ps3 zu daddeln.
> ich würde mir für 600 schleifen einen hd lcd fernseher kaufen und gut ist.
> auserdem bekommt mann für das geld auch schon gute hd beamer.


 
also, SO dämlich ist ganz sicher niemand, dass er nur für die PS3 ein notebook als bildschirmersatz kauft... er wird also garantiert sowieso ein notebook kaufen/brauchen, und DAS soll dann halt bei der gelegenheit auch nen grafikeingang haben. 

aber so was hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, es gibt aber für USB so "capturing"-sticks, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die zum spielen geeignet sind (verzögerung, bis das bild auf dem TFT zu sehen ist ? )


----------



## Citynomad (28. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Das ist n HDMI-Ausgang und kein Eingang. Habe selbst ein Acer Aspire (7730) mit HDMI und das ist definitiv kein Eingang. Dafür braucht man entweder ne Grabberkarte oder ne gute TV-Karte. Diese Eingänge sind allerdings immer analog! HDMI gibt's nicht als Eingang für PCs oder Laptops.


----------



## axel25 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

Meine GraKa hat auch einen DVI-Anschluss, nur kann der nur ausgeben... Genauso ist das bei Notebooks.


----------



## rebel4life (29. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

Nimm einfach eine TV Karte, hast halt nur ne SD Auflösung. Mehr geht soweit ich weiß nicht, denn ein Gerät mit HDMI Eingang wirst du kaum finden. Vor allem bräuchte man eine spezielle Software auf dem Laptop und die hab ich nunmal bisher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## cookiebrandt (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

Ich glaube die einzige Möglichkeit die PS3 an dem Laptop zu betreiben wäre eine TV-Karte, und ob da die Qualität so prickelnd ist wage ich zu bezweifeln :/

MfG

€dit: zu langsam :>
€dit2: oder eine Grafikkarte mit einem Video-Eingang, wobei ich nicht weiß ob sowas heutzutage noch "in" ist, kann mich da spontan nur an die "ViVo"-Dinger erinnern (Video-In-Video-Out)


----------



## midnight (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 an den Laptop anschließen und...*

Naja das Problem is, dass du ja an sich digital-in brauchst. Ich glaub nicht, dass es sowas zu normalen Preisen gibt.

so far


----------

